

Solution Zero – Don’t Over Think Your Startup - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/06/29/solution-zero-%E2%80%93-dont-over-think-your-startup/

======
StavrosK
No need to read the article, the title says it all. The article, however,
contains a plug for the author's startup.

~~~
g0atbutt
I think that's a harsh take on the article. Jason just shared from his
personal experience.

~~~
StavrosK
I'm not discounting his experience, but half the article was about how he
arrived to his new buzzword (or that's what I understood? It was a bit
meandering), and the other half was about how he got an idea in a cafe and
decided to go with it and launch it.

There's really not much more content than just "try to launch asap".

